# Bearded Collies...



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My mom is suffering from IWAP. While she does agree that Jack is a terrific grandpuppy, she is addicted to the herding dogs.

Beardies are at the top of her list.
Australian Shepherds, Border Collies, and you get it.

I searched the Bearded Collie Club of America but there are really no breeders in New England listed. I was wondered if any of the show people have come across some nice breeders.

Thanks....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Classical Havanese also breeds Beardies, but they are in Toronto. Maybe you can contact them for some help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> My mom is suffering from IWAP. While she does agree that Jack is a terrific grandpuppy, she is addicted to the herding dogs.
> 
> Beardies are at the top of her list.
> Australian Shepherds, Border Collies, and you get it.
> ...


Pam, there's a lady with a lovely Beardie who is at most of the same shows we are. When I see her next, I'll ask her. If I weren't allergic to them, I'd consider one!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, there is an AWESOME Aussie rescue group in this area, and I happen to know they have an ADORABLE group of puppies in foster care at the moment...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Pam, the breeder we got Tucker from was a Bearded Collie breeder before breeding Havs. She might be able to help you find someone in the NE area. Her name is June Hartzog of Jubo-Lee Havanese. Her website is jubolee.com. You can get her phone # from there if you wish.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

@ Karen, that would be great if you could ask the Beardie owner. My mom has wanted a Beardie for years. What is the name of the Aussie rescue group? Mom is going to semi-retired April 1 and wants an 8 week old puppy then. Probably the cute Aussie puppies will be too old by then. 

@ Rita: lol! Jack is from June's line, too. I sent her an email last night. I am hoping that she has some leads.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> @ Karen, that would be great if you could ask the Beardie owner. My mom has wanted a Beardie for years. What is the name of the Aussie rescue group? Mom is going to semi-retired April 1 and wants an 8 week old puppy then. Probably the cute Aussie puppies will be too old by then.
> 
> @ Rita: lol! Jack is from June's line, too. I sent her an email last night. I am hoping that she has some leads.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


It'll probably be a few weeks before I see the lady with the Beardie again. In the mean time, the rescue my friend is involved with is:

Www.ns4ar.org


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I haven't been very successful in my search for a Beardie puppy. Mom has limited me quite a bit. Not only does it have to be within a six hour drive but she wants a dark female with dark brown eyes and a black nose. Yikes!

I found one breeder in NH but she only has the lighter colored Beardies. Mom also wasn't to thrill with the sire. He had health issues as a puppy. Otherwise, a very nice breeder with great dogs and had all the checks on the checklist.

Soooooo.... I have asked Mom if she would consider other breeds. Tibetan Terriers popped up. I don't know ANYTHING about them. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge? I read the TT standard.

Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------

